# Η ορολογία στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο και τις άλλες υπηρεσίες τής Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.enl.auth.gr/greek/events/findex.htm

Ο Τομέας Μετάφρασης και Διαπολιτισμικών Σπουδών, Τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας Α.Π.Θ., με ιδιαίτερη χαρά σάς προσκαλεί στην ομιλία με θέμα:

*"Terminology at the European Parliament and other EU-Institutions"*

που θα πραγματοποιηθεί από τον κύριο ΡΟΔΟΛΦΟ ΜΑΣΛΙΑ, υπεύθυνο Ορολογικού Συντονισμού στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Λουξεμβούργο, τη Δευτέρα, 30 Νοεμβρίου 2009, στις 11.00, στο Αμφιθέατρο της Κεντρικής Βιβλιοθήκης του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης.

Χάρτης πρόσβασης:
http://www.auth.gr/univ/access/map/index_el.html (Libraries>Central Library)

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
Άννα Παπαβασιλείου
Κυριακή Κουρούνη-Briel


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

Η ομιλία τού κου Μασλία είναι διαθέσιμη στον ιστότοπο της ΕΛΕΤΟ: http://www.eleto.gr/gr/booksandarticles.htm.


----------

